# Old i5 7500 for edit



## eduardo_ikezaki (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi,

I am start getting into photo editing and decided to download Lightroom Classic and Photoshop. However I have an old i5 7500 3.40Hz and when I am working on some photos the Lightroom gets SUPER slow and I need to wait a few seconds to refresh the work. Do I need to upgrade my processor in order to have a smooth workflow? If so what you guys recommend? I would like to keep the Intel system and if possible a budget friendly option.

Note: I have 8GB of RAM I tried upgrade to 16GB but the problem is still there.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2019)

As a Quad Core CPU it is not too shabby.   I have an i5 quad Core CPU on my iMac and don't see any performance lag.    It might even be the same i5 7500 that you have in your Windows machine.   You need to look elsewhere for your performance improvements. 
Here are some things that I'd suggest:

Make sure that you are running the latest Win10 revision. 
Disable (temporarily) all anti-malware that is running interference between Lightroom and the data files LR needs.
Remove any bloat ware and other unnecessary resident background apps.  Eliminate all but the most essential apps that run on start up.
Make sure that you have sufficient freespace on C:\ for working storage, LR creates lots of intermediate temporary files  there and if space is tight, LR slows. Windows Starts swapping out RAM to the swapfile.  but 16GB is usually the minimum for decent performance .
Take a look at GPU and VRAM.  If you have a 4K or 5K screen your video card may not be up to the task.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!  More RAM should be of help, but it is not the only thing that needs attention.  What kind of disk drive are you using?  If you are not using an SSD, and can install one, that should help.  I run LR on an I5 6500 machine with 24GB of RAM and an SSD and while it is not lighnting fast, it is speedy.

--Ken


----------



## eduardo_ikezaki (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi friends,

Thank you for your messages.

I noticed that when I start editing a RAW files its pretty smooth. However after applying a few masks and some filters the PC lags a lot.

I checked the CPU performance on the task manager and the CPU is always on 100%.

I have tried adding 16gb more but the issue still persist. I have an old SSD with my OS and all the softwares. When I migrate my raw files to the PC all the photos are on the SSD so I dont know if my SSD is not fast enough because is old or my CPU is no powerful enough. I need some guidence.

Thank you all!


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 15, 2019)

Have you checked your swap file size as Cletus suggested?  And how much free space is on on the SSD?

--Ken


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 15, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Remove any bloat ware and other unnecessary resident background apps


With regards to removing bloatware, here's a link to a procedure to run to do just that. I did this several weeks ago and problems so far. I was amazed at the apps Microsoft imposes on users that personally I have no interest in.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 15, 2019)

eduardo_ikezaki said:


> I checked the CPU performance on the task manager and the CPU is always on 100%.


You may want to check to see if there are other processes, other than LR, consuming a lot of CPU time.


----------



## eduardo_ikezaki (Dec 15, 2019)

Replytoken said:


> Have you checked your swap file size as Cletus suggested?  And how much free space is on on the SSD?
> 
> --Ken


Hi Ken,

I have over 70GB free on my SSD so I think this is not the issue.

Thank you for your replay


----------



## eduardo_ikezaki (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi all

I was reading a guide for improving performance on LT and I saw one thing that made sense. When I open a RAW file the Lightroom performs pretty well, however if I have a heavy edited photo then the performance starts do drop pretty bad. For example I have this photo which I applied multiple brush strokes for healing spots and after that lightroom started to get slower. It might be just a software limitation more than my hardware limitation.
What you guys think? Does it make sense?

Thank you once again.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2019)

eduardo_ikezaki said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I have over 70GB free on my SSD so I think this is not the issue.
> 
> Thank you for your replay


70GB may not be enough.  Over time a lot of processes besides Lightroom accumulate temporary files in the Working Storage area that is designated as free space on C:\.  If you don't reboot very often Windows will slow down due to the build up of detritus in working storage and the Swapfile (which rarely exceeds 1GB).    A 256GV or even a 512GB SSD is barely adequate for Windows and apps  Critical user data like Lightroom catalogs and master image files should be  stored on a fast drive elsewhere. 

My rule of thumb is to never let the freespace drop below 100GB.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2019)

eduardo_ikezaki said:


> I checked the CPU performance on the task manager and the CPU is always on 100%.



This is not a good indication.  Lightroom might bump the CPU utilization occasionally to 100%, but if you have other processed consuming CPU cycles, then LR will suffer.  You need to examine Task Manager to determine which processes are running and which are consuming  CPU utilization.   Once you get these under control LR performance will pick up. 
What happened  when you killed the anti-Malware task?


----------



## eduardo_ikezaki (Dec 15, 2019)

I was reading some articles and they said that if I have a image with a lot of brush strokes and healing spots it is kind normal the system get slower.

Have you heard about something like this?

Thank you


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes, that is true. Each spot has to be recalculated if you make changes to the image, so it is also logical.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 19, 2019)

Below is a very good document to follow. In you will find this. Try turning  Lens corrections off for spot healing and brush work. Once you set things up it is easy maintenance.   

*Spot Removal tool, local corrections, and History panel*

The Spot Removal Tool and Local Corrections Brush are not designed for hundreds to thousands of corrections. If your image contains many (hundreds) of
localized adjustments, consider using a pixel-based editing application such as Photoshop for that level of correction.

If you have many corrections, check your History panel. The History panel has no limits, and it isn't deleted unless specified. If you've been creating many local or spot corrections, your history could be long, which can slow Lightroom's performance as a whole.

Clear the History panel by clicking the X on the right of the History panel header.

*Order of Develop operations*

The best order of Develop operations to increase performance is as follows:

Spot healing.
Geometry corrections, such as Lens Correction profiles and Manual corrections, including keystone corrections using the Vertical slider.
Global non-detail corrections, such as Exposure and White Balance. These corrections can also be done first if desired.
Local corrections, such as Gradient Filter and Adjustment Brush strokes.
Detail corrections, such as Noise Reduction and Sharpening.
Note: Performing spot healing first improves the accuracy of the spot healing, and ensures the boundaries of the healed areas match the spot location.

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/kb/optimize-performance-lightroom.html


----------

